

The Barbarians are at the Gates - Nemmie
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2011/12/11/The-Barbarians-are-at-the-Gates.html

======
Borkdude
I am a fan of Clojure, but what would make sense is a really really great
example of multicore computing in Clojure vs Java accompanying this article.

------
gtirloni
I get the feeling that, after reading this article, we should all panic and
start learning Clojure as fast as possible because the end is near.

TL;DR - Author throws many claims around (he has a point about many cores)
with numbers and stuff and points to Clojure as the only salvation.

~~~
gmkoliver
He says, is "Clojure the language that will take us into the massively-
multicore regime? I don’t know. In fact, I rather doubt it". He does point to
it as a step in the right direction.

